# vibe-e



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

where can i find this bait. i live 5 minuted away from the bass pro shop. do they have it?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know about your area much. Sorry. You can go to their web-site and get them. www.rodbenderstackle.com I fish some with one of the owners and you can get them on-line from there. I dont think Bass-Pro carries them.Buckeye Outdoors in Newark Ohio has a good selection. If you get up around here Salt Fork Outdoors has the biggest selection I have seen yet. Their shop is just up the road from there.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

BPS should have them, Gander Mountain usually has them. At one time Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait (Tappan Lake) had the best selection in Ohio. But I havn't seen Corey on here for a long time.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The shop where they are made is right up the rd. from S.F.O. I was there this spring when they got a big order in and the U.P.S.driver was laughing because the owner had shipped them by them instead of driving down the rd.1 mile to deliver them himself. Go figure.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

The BPS Lazer Blades are kind of the same thing I think.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the cinci bps does not carry vibe's, however those xps blades work very well, i use them more than vibe's anymore, i think they are 2.79, not too bad for blades.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've seen them at Boarshead near EF.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Gander carries them and so do alot of small shops. You can find them on ebay some times, but know what you are looking for. There is also a lure called a cicada that is similar and fished the same way as a vib-e. Happy fishing!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've had good luck with all of the blade baits, cicadas, sonars, vib-es, gay blades, ect.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob4246 said:


> BPS should have them, Gander Mountain usually has them. At one time Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait (Tappan Lake) had the best selection in Ohio. But I havn't seen Corey on here for a long time.



Jim still has one of the best selections around! Ganden has a pretty good selection also. There's a Gander close to BRS if I remember correctly. But it's been a while since I've been there.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

For the price you cant beat them! ALOT tougher hooks and body let alone act more like a Cicada. Thanks Dave!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

JIG said:


> For the price you cant beat them! ALOT tougher hooks and body let alone act more like a Cicada. Thanks Dave!


But nothing works quite like a Vib"E".......it's magic


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont think vibe-es are good inless you are jigin of a boat because i used to catch them for eyes and allways get snagd on the bottom because they go so deep so quick.But i did catch fish with them


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

riverKing said:


> the cinci bps does not carry vibe's, however those xps blades work very well, i use them more than vibe's anymore, i think they are 2.79, not too bad for blades.


The Cinti. store does not carry them as stated.They carry other makes of blade baits as also stated. They have a decent selection of different sizes and patterns too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not all blade baits are created equal.

They all have different vibrations and action, sometimes very subtle sometimes not. I have specific times of the year where a sonar out produces a Vib-e, other times a cicada's big wide wobble seems to produce the best. The Vib-e is my main stay for blade baits most of the year. However even with Vib-e's you will find some that just flat out catch more fish than others that from all appearances are identical, but just won't produce as well. 

Hetfield mentioned in the "Turtle Creek bait Thread" in the Erie forum that he did well last year last year at Turtle Creek in deeper water on a Vib-e but his partner in the boat couldn't catch them on all of the other vib-e's he was trying. Part of the difference could have been the color but I would contend that there was difference in the vibration and frequency of the bait het was using that was triggering bites. It could have been a difference in the lure, the line, the clip, the direction of boat drift, his imparted action, or any combination of them.

If you are not catching fish vertical jigging a blade bait for walleye in the early spring, and you think you should be, start changing things up until you find something that trips their trigger that day. It could be as simple as changing to another identical bait. If you fish braid you will feel all subtle differences in the baits.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great explanation Kim.
I have probably 100 Vib-es in my box.
I have several of each favorite color.
There are always one or two of these that dont have the same vibration or wobble.
They are not bent in any way...they just dont vibrate the same.
Also, every now and then I will come across one that seems to foul much easier than the others.
Many times I have just changed to a different lure of the same color and it produced fish right away.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You're right, Lundy. It wasn't the color.......................it was the fisherman.


I didn't tell Joe in fear of ruining his day. He's such a good boy.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

in the spring I probably snag 3 for everyone I catch with blade baits and I don't keep snagged fish. I know this will up set some but thats what I have found,has anyone ever not snagged a fish with them?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure you can snag some fish with them, just like with the hair jigs, it happens. You just throw them back.

The frequency will depend on how aggressively you are jigging. I certainly don't normally experience anywhere close to a 3 to 1 ratio.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

ya i have snaggd alot of them on the back, and alot of rocks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive noticed that Ill foul hook fish as they start to turn off. Youll get a bunch real quick mouth hooked then one or two on the outside of the mouth then one or two under the jaw. After that its pretty slow! Time to go to the other end of the lake! Still being suddle with your blades helps as well as your electronics. If you try to use blades in shallow waters under 10 feet it can SPOOK you bait off. The vib attracts alot more than bigger fish. If used right the bait will gather on it. All about color,depth,lure, water clarity and time of day. To much of one or the other puts the fish off! Not enough and theyll never find it.


----------

